# Warum habt Ihr Euch für GENTOO entschieden???

## danscho

[Poll]Warum habt Ihr Euch für GENTOO entschieden???

----------

## piquadrat

"Mir gefielen das Logo und der Name so gut"! Im Ernst! Das "g" hat mich überzeugt.

Naja, Nummero Uno spielte auch noch eine kleine Rolle

----------

## Beforegod

Mir gefällt die Erweiterbarkeit und die Konfiguration sehr gut. Auch das Portage System und die Tatsache das alles Systemnah eingestellt ist, gefällt mir. Nicht viel zu sagen, Gentoo ist geil  :Wink: 

----------

## gerry

Ich finde suse hat sich immer mehr in richtung windows entwickelt. debian hatte nen scheiss installer.

und als ich gesehen hab, dass bei gentoo zwar alles von hand konfiguriert werden muss aber die doku was taugt bin ich umgestiegen.

hab schon vorher ein bischen mit gentoo rumgespielt und wusste dass das updaten von software spass macht.

----------

## dertobi123

Nunja, erm ... Ich find die vor allem die Dokumentation super.  :Wink: 

Neben dem Portage System ist das der große Unterschied zu allen anderen Distributionen; eine so gute und vielfältige Dokumentation hat imo keine andere Distribution ... Ausser FreeBSD vielleicht; aber nen "Handbuch" bekommt Gentoo ja auch   :Cool: 

Tobias

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Warum habt Ihr Euch für GENTOO entschieden???

... weil ich damit am Besten zurecht komme  :Smile: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Es waren eigentlich mehrere Gründe.

Portage is the best  :Wink: 

Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, durch Source Distribution

Die Fülle an Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, weil man alles von der Installation ab in der Hand hat

----------

## doall4beer

gerade als 1.2 released war hatte ich einen artikel über gentoo gelesen. was mich am meisten an den artikel interresierte war die tatsache, daß gentoo aus den sourcen kompiliert wird. war für mich eigentlich der ausschlaggebende grund gentoo auszuprobieren und dabei zu bleiben.

//doall4beer

----------

## st4n

(x)andere, weil ich von linux noch 0 plan hatte, und mir ein erfahrener gentoo-user dazu geraten hat, mit gentoo anzufangen (der lerneffekt sei hier am groessten) und er hatte recht gehabt, bin bis jetzt 1a damit gefahrn (linux software router) ich ueberlege sogar schon komplett auf gentoo umzusteigen (also auf meinem work-pc, xfree etc draufzumachn)

erster contact: 26 Juli 03 :)

sry wegn den vieln posts, is das peinlich ^^

edit ian!: Kein Problem... :wink:

----------

## ProtectionFault

Hab mich vor allem wegen der Stabilitaet fuer Gentoo entschieden...

Ausserdem finde ich das Portage Konzept einfach GENIAL!

Gentoo rocks 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## thedummy

puhh, wie bin ich nochmal zu gentoo gekommen!?

und zwar hatte ich vorhin debian drauf, dabei fand ich apt-get saugeil und muss sagen in sachen stabilität usw lies nichts zu wünschen übrig, doch nach ca einem 3/4 jahr hatte ich mal lust auf was neues und dazuzulernen (hab linux als workstation) und irgendwie wollt ich mal eine distri bei der alles aus dem source compilliert wird. nja, nach langem überlegen ob suse oder slackware fand ich durch einen zufall gentoo (kannte ich vorher garnicht) hab mir die installations howto's durchgesehen, und war davon überzeugt - gesagt getan.

gentoo kam rauf (stage1 ...) nur nach ~1 1/2 monaten hab ichs dann irgendwie geschafft das sys zu zerschießen (es ging einfach nichts mehr, x blieb hängen, eterm ließ sich nicht mehr öffnen, login war generell nur kurz nach dem booten möglich) dann stand ich vor wieder vor der frage debian/gentoo oder fendora (mit yum ganz geil). dann hab ich mich halt wieder dazu aufgerafft gentoo zu installieren (wieder stage1). seither läuft es perfekt, und ich hoffe das bleibt so.

portage ist wirklich genial, und aktuell (was bei debian nicht der fall ist im stable stadium).

solong, dummy  :Smile: 

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Tja, Mandrake hat mir ständig mein LILO zerschossen, da brauchte ich mal was anderes.  :Wink: 

----------

## SuEt

ich stieg irgendwann bei suse 5.x ein und hatte danach immer suse installiert. jedoch waren da zwei problemchen:

1. ich kam nie mit rpms zurecht und hab mir meine progs etc immer selbst kompiliert und

2. bei einer distro wie suse wird bei einer mehr oder weniger standardinstalltion so viele programme installiert, die ich NIE im leben benötige, dass es einfach nur nervt...

zuerst versuchte ich es mit linux from scratch, was mir irgendwann irgendwie auch gelang, jedoch war ich damit nicht zu frieden, da ich immer von hand sämtliche abhängigkeiten eines programmes zuerst suchen und dann auch noch installieren musste (wer will, kann ja mal versuchen gnome ohne wirklich etwas auf dem pc selbst zu kompilieren...).

Also bin ich irgendwie durch zufall bei gentoo gelandet und hey, es ist einfach grossartig...

Ein grosser Pluspunkt ist auch dieses ganze Forum...wenn man ein wenig mit der Suchenfunktion spielt, findet man beinahe zu jedem Probleme (teileweise mehrere   :Wink:  ) lösungen und sonst kann man immer noch eine frage posten.

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## Realmaker

ich hatte erst suse, wo mir die rpm-hölle aber nicht gefallen hat, oder soll ich sagen, zum wahnsinn getrieben? 

cheking for blablabla... no

error: ..   :Evil or Very Mad: 

bei debian war der installer doof und das war mir auch nicht aktuell genug (zumindest im stable-status), dann hab ich dann gentoo gefunden, hatte lust das zu installieren und bin jetzt voll zufreieden =)

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich hab zuerst mit SuSE rumgespielt, Version 5 Punkt irgendwas, danach 6.0 und spaeter 7 Punkt irgendwas. Im Lauf der zeit hat es mich immer mehr gestoert, dass die Update-Moeglichkeiten so beschraenkt waren: Auf suse.de gabe es fuer die momentane Version immer nur sicherheitskritische Updates, und auf den ftp-Server, wo man sich eine neuere Version haette herunterladen koennen, waren quasi immer alle User-Plaetze belegt. 

Die Update-Unfreundliche Ausrichtung von SuSE hab ich darauf zurueckgefuehrt, dass die Gewinn machen und deshalb regelmaessig ihre neuen Versionen der Distribution verkaufen wollen.

Also wollte ich irgendwann Debian ausprobieren: CDs runtergeladen, und mit der Installation begonnen. Aber ueber diesen Schritt bin ich nicht hinausgekommen, da mich einerseits der Installer abgeschreckt hat und mir andererseits kurz drauf ein Freund Gentoo empfahl. Mir war davor nicht klar dass es noch andere nicht-kommerzielle Distributionen als debian gibt.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Fuer mich war der entscheidende Grund dass Gentoo eine nichtkommerzielle Distribution ist.

Von den restlichen Besonderheiten und Staerken von Gentoo wusste ich zum Entscheidungszeitpunkt wenig, aber heute moechte ich sie nicht mehr missen. Ich habe meine Distribution gefunden.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   

> Warum habt Ihr Euch für GENTOO entschieden???
> 
> ... weil ich damit am Besten zurecht komme 

 

nettes fornost pic haste in deinem inventar  :Wink: 

ich hab mich für gentoo entschieden wegen allem was gentoo aus macht.

sprich: portage,erweiterbarkeit,schnelligkeit,geilheit  :Smile:  ....und nicht zu vergessen das logo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tobo

wollts eigentlich nur mal ausprobieren, nun bin ich immer noch dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## sirro

Portage is the best!! RPM und konsorten haben mich genervt

Hatte vorher eigentlich nur SuSE im Einsatz. Naja, rpm hat halt sehr stark genervt, wenn man nicht gerade genau das installieren wollte, was auf den CDs ist.

Irgendwie hab ich was von Gentoo gehört und dass man alles selber kompiliert. Hörte sich interessant an, wollte ich mal ausprobieren, auch um was zu lernen. Also am Anfang war es: alles selber zusammenstellen und Geschwindigkeitsvorteil austesten. Also einfach nur rumprobieren.

Es kam wie es kommen musste: Portage macht einfach süchtig, ich komme nichtmehr davon los! SuSE ist mitlerweile gelöscht und kommt nur bei einer neuen Version mal kurz drauf zum antesten (ob man das nem Newbie auch empfehlen kann  :Wink: )

----------

## hulk2nd

eigentlich trifft auf mich alles zu bis auf die stabilität vielleicht. die würde ich eher von den verwendeten versionen der einzelnen pakete abhängig machen anstatt von der eigentlichen distribution. aber was ich vor allem wichtig fand, war die aktualität der ebuilds. ich erinner mich jetzt nimmer so genau, aber ich glaube das es bei anderen distros wesentlich schwerer war ein system auf dem laufenden zu halten und neue versionen sind in der regel immer erst später im vergleich zu gentoo rausgekommen.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## synapscape

Ich glaub, ich bin über einen Text über sourcen-basierende Distros auf Gentoo gekommen. Habe dann etwas rumgelesen und mich entschieden, das mal zu testen. Vorher hatte ich Suse, und irgendwie ist mir Suse immer auf den §'*@ gegangen, besonders YAST, der mir meine ISDN-Konfig besonders gern zerschossen hat.  :Wink: 

Was mich besonders gereizt hat, war der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil und die "volle Kontrolle" über das System. Mittlerweile will ich mich wegen der vollen Kontrolle nicht mehr von Gentoo trennen!  :Smile:  Auch wenn kompilieren von Packeten auf meinem P-III/500 manchmal etwas lange dauert.  :Wink: 

Was aber (im Nachhinein gesehen) am Besten ist: Lerneffekt 150% ! Ich habe noch nie soviel gelernt wie bei Gentoo.

----------

## Inte

Was ist das schönste Tool für faule User? Portage!

Abhängigkeiten auflösen, USE-Flags und automatisiertes Kompilieren. Nie war es so einfach ein "mal eben" ein Programm zu installieren. So nebenbei ein emerge fvwm, und ein paar Stündchen später ist mein Windowmanager installiert. Faszinierend!

Außerdem ist die Community 1a. Wenn ich mal bei einem Problem nicht weiterkam, hat mir (fast) immer jemand aus dem Forum den Schubbs in die richtige Richtung gegeben.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Deever

Was mich zu Gentoo gebracht hat? Gentoo!  :Wink: 

Nein, im Ernst:

Portage ist saugeil, und irgendwie gefällt mir das System einfach am besten. Z.B. habe ich vor Gentoo zahlreiche andere linuxbasierte Betriebssysteme probiert, aber unter Gentoo war es, wo ich mich zum ersten Mal wirklich um das Anpassen des Shell-Prompts (Farbe, working dir) gekümmert und 'most' als Pager verwendet hab. Letzterer erleichtert das Lesen von Manpages beträchtlich! Nicht, dass es unter anderen Distris nicht auch möglich wäre, aber bei mir wars Gentoo, das mich dazu gebracht hat!

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Was ist das schönste Tool für faule User? Portage!

 

Hat imho mit Faulheit nicht zu tun. Sowas wie Paketabhängigkeiten auflösen ist einfach primitiv genug, dass es der Computer machen kann, und um irgendwelche kaputten RPM-Abhängigkeiten "hinterherzureparieren", ist das Leben zu kurz IMHO!  :Smile: 

Gruss,

dev

----------

## siliconburner

suse ist zu voll geworden, ***bsd war als workstation nicht so überzeugend (programmvielfalr, aber als router/server werd ich openbsd einsetzen)

mandrake ist irgendwie nichts

lfs zu kryptisch

debian zu unaktuell (stable)

red hat ???

rocklinux, die leute können nichts anderes (die die ich getroffen hab) als über gentoo meckeren, aber haben von doku anscheinend nix gehört, zumindest nix davon, dass doku auch funzen sollte.

gentoo, damit hatte ich teilweise auch so probleme) die ich aber inzwischen gelöst habe.

wobei mein gentoo auch schon unstabiler war als windoof  :Embarassed:  . aber nur weil ich die cflags etwas zu schlecht gewählt hatte. nun läufts ohne probleme schnell (bootet 50%schneller als suse bei nem kommilitonen  :Wink:  ) stabil (bis auf xmms, was ab und zu nach 'n paar stunden hängt) hat alles was man braucht, wenn nicht lässt sich es ohne probs installen.

@ danscho deine frage ist völlig falsch, sie müsste an nichtgentoouser gestellt werden und lauten: warum nutz ihr nicht gentoo?  :Laughing: 

----------

## hook

ALLES!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LordVan

 *doall4beer wrote:*   

> gerade als 1.2 released war hatte ich einen artikel über gentoo gelesen. was mich am meisten an den artikel interresierte war die tatsache, daß gentoo aus den sourcen kompiliert wird. war für mich eigentlich der ausschlaggebende grund gentoo auszuprobieren und dabei zu bleiben.
> 
> //doall4beer

 

.. den im Linuxmagazin ?

----------

## Lars

Ich war erst mit SuSE ganz zufrieden. Der Server lief recht stabil mit Kernel 2.2.18 und SuSE 7.0, vieles habe ich schon selbst machen müssen, da Yast1 nicht alles konnte. Yast2, *LOL*!

Auf den Laptop lief eine SuSE 7.1, war auch ganz ok, nur wollte ich dort etwas mit SDL und DirectFB programmieren und es sollten die aktuellen Versionen sein. Wer es schon mal versucht hat, SDL und DirectFB auf einen Nenner zu bringen, der weiß was das heißt  :Wink:  Abhängigkeiten hier und dort. 

Als ich dann von Gentoo gehört habe, das es da etwas gibt, das Abhängigkeiten auflöst und dann noch vom Source alles buildet, habe ich auf dem Laptop Gentoo installiert, nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten (/sbin verschwand...) läuft es z.Z. sehr zu meiner Zufriedenheit.

Auf dem Server wollte ich ein upgrade machen, es sollte ein aktueller Kernel her, warum eigentlich weiß ich nicht mehr so recht  :Wink:  egal, als es dann  von der SuSE 7.0 nicht so einfach war auf eine 7.1 oder 7.3 umzusteigen, geschweige denn auf die 8, habe ich SuSE dann komplett verlassen.

Den Server beiseite kopiert (sicherheitshalber) und alles mit Gentoo von neuem hochgezogen. DHCP, Nameserver, Internet, Mail, Drucken, CDs brennen alles Dinge, die mein SuSE  Homeserver mal konnte und mittlerweile als Gentoo Server wieder kann. Zugegeben, SuSE konnte auf dem Server schneller booten, dafür habe ich jetzt ein aktuelleres System als SuSE 9  :Wink: 

Mittlerweile läuft auch mein VideoRechner unter Gentoo und in der Firma habe ich SuSE auch ersetzt.

An das Gentoo Team und alle die dazu beitragen es besser zu machen,

Danke und weiter so.

JM2C

Lars

----------

## Void Main

Musste auf meinem Laptop neuinstallieren und obwohl ich eigentlich vorher mit Debian sehr zufrieden war, wollte ich mal ne neue Distro ausprobieren ... hab ich bisher immer so gemacht (SuSE --> Slackware --> RedHat --> Debian) und Gentoo gefiel mir einfach auf Anhieb wesentlich besser als Debian ... Deb bietet mir zwar schon viel mehr Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten als die anderen aber das Portage-System ist so komfortabel beim selbstcompilen ... geht nix über Gentoo.

----------

## Realmaker

sagt ihr eigentlich gen-to oder schen-tu?

----------

## dertobi123

Steht in der FAQ  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## Lars

@Realmaker

Gen-to natürlich, "schen-tu" klingt wie "shamptoo", egal was in der FAQ steht  :Wink: 

IMHO Geschmackssache und keinen Glaubenskrieg wert.

Lars

----------

## Realmaker

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Steht in der FAQ 
> 
> Tobias

 

ich weiß, aber das heißt ja nicht das ihr das sagt. Ich z.B. sag auch Gen-To.

----------

## ian!

 *Lars wrote:*   

> Gen-to natürlich, "schen-tu" klingt wie "shamptoo", egal was in der FAQ steht 

 

Wenn man das "Gen" von Gentoo wie das "gen" von "gentle" ausspricht, liegt man wohl richtig. Das klingt dann so wie "dschäntuu". Wenn jemand das deutsche "gänntuu" lieber mag...nun ja... ich mag's nicht und spreche es lieber englisch aus.

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Sollte man in der FAQ vielleicht mal ändern, 'dschäntu' kommt auf jeden Fall  schonmal näher ran als 'schentu' ...

Ich versuche mich an die englische Aussprache zu halten, im Eifer des Gefechts kann mir aber auch schon mal ein 'gen-tu' rausrutschen  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## BetaSux

Portage is the best!! RPM und konsorten haben mich genervt    

Stabiler als ander Distris

Geschwindigkeitsvorteil

und vorallem das soooooooooooooooo viel Software und soooooooo schnell im portage erscheint ....

oder kennt ihr jemand wo man mal einfach so aus der Softwareverwaltung raus mal schnell nen liquid theme installiert werden kann ohne vorher sich mit 20zigtausend Abhaengigkeits Probs abzukaempfen

btw wenn mal irgendwer aus langeweile nen installscript schreibt => bei mir melden und ich stell die ganze Firma auf Gentoo um (ca 250 Rechner)

----------

## gordin

Ich habe auch das erste mal im Linuxmagazin darüber gelesen.

Ich habe mich für Gentoo entschieden weil es die absolut beste Distri für ppc ist. SuSE ist da zum Beispiel nicht grade ne Alternative. Debian habe ich mal ausprobiert, aber mir hat das Handling überhaupt nicht gefallen. Mit Gentoo fahre ich genau richtig.

----------

## dertobi123

 *BetaSux wrote:*   

> btw wenn mal irgendwer aus langeweile nen installscript schreibt => bei mir melden und ich stell die ganze Firma auf Gentoo um (ca 250 Rechner)

 

Alles eine Frage des Geldes  :Wink:  Aber bei einer Firma mit dieser Zahl von Rechnern habt ihr doch wohl eh eigene Admins oder zumindest ein Systemhaus, das für euch die Arbeit macht.

Tobias

----------

## iDeJ

also ich hatte ne Zeit SuSE drauf ist dann aber irgendwie abgeschmiert, naja

dann wollt ich es mi wieder draufpacken aber irgendwie dachte ich guck ma was es sonst so gibt und bin irgendwie bei gentoo gelandet und mir gefiel die Idee dahinter ganz gut, hat mich zwar 4 Anläufe gekostet (irgendwie konnte ich nur 1.4 installieren, beim rest wollte der gcc nie mitspielen), aber jetzt hab ich ein schönes von Stage1 an aufgebautes gentoo system zum programieren (java,c++) schule, zocken und das leben als Linux-nutzer genießen  :Razz: 

naja, mein WIndows verkümmert (hab auf der letzten Lan festgestellt das ich mein WIndows wissen abbaue und keine aktuellen treiber drauf hatte  :Cool:   :Embarassed:  ), dafür hat mich gentoo zu einem überzeugten linuxer gemacht  :Razz: 

Meint ihr gentoo wird noch RedHat von Platz 1 verdrengen - ich mein das zocker Linux-System Nummero Uno ist es ja schon ;P

----------

## ian!

 *BetaSux wrote:*   

> btw wenn mal irgendwer aus langeweile nen installscript schreibt => bei mir melden und ich stell die ganze Firma auf Gentoo um (ca 250 Rechner)

 

Irgend so ein Script geistert hier im Forum rum. Ich finde es aber gerade nicht. Halte mal in 'Installing Gentoo' oder 'Documentation, Tips & Tricks' danach ausschau.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## SnorreDev

 *Quote:*   

> Meint ihr gentoo wird noch RedHat von Platz 1 verdrengen - ich mein das zocker Linux-System Nummero Uno ist es ja schon ;

 

Glaub ich eigentlich nicht dran, daß es das Klickibuntisystem verdängen wird. Da viele einfach die Tastatur nicht bedienen können. Die Klicken dann halt wie irre in so komischen GUIs rum.

Für sowas wie "emerge rsync; emerge -u world" sind die nicht fähig. Das ist zuviel zu tun.

Dann lieber durch 30 Menüs klicken - wie halt in Redhat oder Susi.

Ich krieg dabei schon einene Brechreiz, wenn ich mich bei Redhat registrieren muß, und Monatlich Spam von denen bekomme, nur um Upzudaten. [/quote]

----------

## gekk

hmm, mist, warum kann ich jetzt nicht bei allem ein haeckchen machen? ;o)

----------

## Realmaker

solange es keinen grafischen installer geben wird müssen sich alle durch die anleitung lesen und werden wohl oder übel etwas lernen, ob es es wollen oder nicht   :Wink:  ausser natürlich wenn jemand anderes ihnen gentoo installiert

----------

## Deever

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> solange es keinen grafischen installer geben wird müssen sich alle durch die anleitung lesen und werden wohl oder übel etwas lernen, ob es es wollen oder nicht  

 

Das ist auch gut so.

Das hält uns sehr effektiv diese "$Proggie funzt nicht!!!!1111!!"- und "Ihr habt doch alle mal angefangen!!11!!!"-Idioten vom Hals!  :Smile: 

SCNR

dev

----------

## iDeJ

hey jeder der auf die klickedie-bubt-scheiße-jetzt-ist-die-oberfläche-abgeschmiert-und-ich-hab-keine-Ahnung-was-ich-jetzt-tun-muss-Oberflächen

steht lässt von Linux eh die Finger ;P

bei linux hast du entweder die, die schnell und billig einen Server aufsetzen wollen (als Router oder so) und die, die lernen wollen  :Razz: 

Scripting kidies werden nie über ihr win98 hinauskommen  :Razz: 

dabei ist gentoo eigentlich so einfach, ist eben wie das Schlarafenland, wenn ertsmal X und eine Windowmaker mit hadwaretreibern läuft ist man drin und kann die updates genießen die durch die Luft sausen, die Programm kommen wenn man sie ruft in ihrer aktuellsten Version,

jeder ist freundlich und es ist eh alles viel besser ;P

----------

## Realmaker

das klingt alles so wie das paradies, aber es ist wahr   :Smile: 

----------

## xgogol

Bis auf kleinere Macken, denen ich sicherlich auch noch auf die Spur komme bin ich mit GENTOO absolute glücklich!

1.4 hat mir endlich die Möglichkeit gegeben es auszuprobieren. War vorher ja nur mit dicker Internetanbindung sinnvoll.

Aber Achtung: Portage macht süchtig ;^)

----------

## kosta

Ausprobiert hab ich Gentoo, weil es mir mit Debian nicht gelingen wollte, mich auf den Solaris-Servern meines Maschinenbau-Instituts einzuloggen, um von zu Hause aus mein Getriebe zu konstruieren(das einloggen ging, aber das CAD-Programm kam nicht auf meinen Bildschirm). Vorher mit Suse hat das geklappt, aber das wäre ein Rückschritt gewesen, auf lange Fehlersuche unter Debian hatte ich aber keine Lust. Also Gentoo getestet, da lief alles auf Anhieb. Und genauso begeisternd ging das immer weiter, die Installation der Software dauert zwar länger, aber sie läuft dafür immer, und sie ist dank USE-Flags und Portage-Systems immer wie aus einem Guss. Ausserdem sind die Pakete immer aktuell, und ich muss mich nicht mit einem gutgemeinten, aber schlecht gemachten Config-Tool ala Yast herumschlagen.

Also besten Dank an die Macher von Gentoo, mein Rechner und ich fühlen uns sauwohl mit Gentoo.

----------

## Frink

Nun, ich bin zu über einige Umwege zu Gentoo gekommen. Zuerst war ich SuSE-Nutzer, aber kam mir bald ziemlich eingeengt vor, vor allem, weil rpm nicht das wahre war/ist. Ich schaute mich ein wenig um, und wagte mich mal an Debian. Das gefiel mir schon eher, ich hatte zwar keine Ahnung von Linux (trotz einem Jahr SuSE-Dualboot), aber apt und die Systemnähe machten das schnell nebensächlich, denn apt ermöglichte einfaches Installieren und man lernte trotzdem was. Nur die Aktualität machte mir zu schaffen. Ich versuchte auf Testing zu wechseln, was mir aber das System zerschoss. Also suchte ich mir eine aktuelle, schnelle Alterenative zu Debian, möglicht mit einem Apt ähnlichen System. Dabei landete ich halt bei Gentoo, Larry The Cow sprach mich an  :Smile:  Also Isos gezogen und ab ins kalte Wasser der Compilerflags etc. Habs bis jetzt nicht bereut, bin durch Gentoo sogar erst komplett auf Linux umgestiegen.

----------

## Sas

ich wollts einfach mal ausprobieren und war begeistert  :Smile: 

nicht zuletzt bin ich auch wegen dem netten forum geblieben.

----------

## milugru

Portage ist einfach genial...

...mich hat der Virus vor einem Jahr gepackt und jetzt infiziere ich alle Leute in meiner Umgebung...

...das geniale ist: die sind begeistert!

milugru

----------

## dertobi123

Wisst ihr, was mir an diesem Thread richtig gut gefällt?

Es tauchen zahlreiche Leute auf, die schon länger registriert sind aber bisher nur recht wenige Beiträge (<20) verfasst haben. Ich interpretiere das als Bestätigung der Aussage:

"Wer bereit ist, Dokumentation zu lesen und sich ggf. Antworten zu suchen, der kann Gentoo einfach installieren und auch nutzen."

Ich find das toll!   :Cool: 

Tobias

----------

## wuschel

[x] Wollte einfach mal ausprobieren ein System selbst zusammenzustellen

[x]Portage is the best!! RPM und konsorten haben mich genervt

Bei SuSE wusste ich aufgrund der (mehr oder weniger) vollautomatischen Inst nie genau wie die Kiste denn überhaupt so funktionierte, welche Programme was taten usw.

Also habe ich mal LFS ausprobiert, war ganz nett, aber als es über das "normale" LFS-System hinaus ging (Richtung KDE & Co.) stand ich wieder auf dem Schlauch.

Gentoo habe ich im Sommer 02 zum ersten mal getestet - hat auf Anhieb ohne auch nur eine einzige Fehlermeldung bis zum fertigen KDE durchinstalliert (> 1 Woche).

Seitdem kommt mir kein anderes Linux mehr auf meine Rechner.

Konnte schon 3 weitere Kumpels davon überzeugen.  :Smile:  Die haben mittlerweile auch ihre SuSIs in die Ecke geschmissen.

Mittlerweile sind noch Gründe dazu gekommen:

[x] definitiv stabiler (zumindest als SuSE7.1, aber die Technik schreitet ja nun auch voran)

[x]schneller (kein Wunder - eben Athlon-Code)

----------

## tstoeckigt

Nach einer Odyssee durch SuSE, LFS, FreeBSD und Debian/Knoppix (wobei mir letzteres sehr gut gefallen hat), bin ich vor gar nicht langer Zeit bei Gentoo gelandet.

Gentoo ist die erste Distri, bei der ich keine Probleme habe, Software nachzuinstallieren.

Außerdem finde ich neben der Paketverwaltung auch z.B. das Init-System und die Art Software zu installieren sehr elegant. Damit meine ich, dass z.B. KDE 3.1.x in /usr/kde/3.1 und 3.2 in /usr/kde/3.2 landet. Dadurch kann man sehr leicht versch. Versionen parallel betreiben kann. Das ist meine erste Installation, bei der das problemlos funzt.

Die letzte Aussage ist wohl der Kern meiner Einstellung zu Gentoo: es funktioniert einfach. Deshalb habe ich binnen kürzester Zeit meinen Rechner, meinen Arbeitslaptop und einen Server auf Arbeit auf Gentoo umgestellt. Außerdem probiere ich gerade Gentoox aus.

Ciao

Timo

----------

## Frink

entschuldigt das offtopic, aber dertobi123: du hast recht  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Hmm...

ich bin von SuSE 5.x oder irgendsowas uraltes irgendwann zu SuSE 6.4 gewechselt, wo ich mit Linux dann erstmal eine "längere" Pause gemacht habe, da SuSE durch die ganze "xxxx.rpm wird zum installieren von Paket xxx in Abhängigkeit mit Paket xxxx benötigt" mir den Spass irgendwann vermiest hat. Hinzu kam, dass auch iptables nur mit äußerst bescheidenen Einstellungen zum laufen zu bewegen waren. IPChains war irgendwie immer Standard.

Irgendwann kam ich zu Mandrake, was zwar leichter zu konfigurieren war (kein YaST (Gott sei Dank  :Smile: )), aber mir seit dem Vorfall mit dem Trojaner im SSH-Paket das Vertrauen genommen hat.

Aber da gabs ja auch noch RedHat, der amerikanische Netzwerkspezialist...

Anfangs eine super Sache, gerade up2date war einmal etwas positives.

Aber ein dynamisches Routing unter RedHat war wieder eine Katastrophe (vielleicht gings aus nur mir so  :Smile: ).

Somit begann die Suche nach einer weiteren (und vor allem endlich benutzbaren) Linux-Distri weiter.

Durch BeforeGod kam ich dann zu Gentoo, was mir (trotz anfänglicher (Hardware-)Probleme auf den ersten Blick gefallen hat.

Man hat eine Unmenge an Programmen zur Auswahl, was einem das wilde RPM-Suchen erleichterte. Updaten war kein Problem mehr und die Abhängigkeiten stimmten in der Regel von allein.

Das System läuft verdammt schnell und vor allem sehr stabil.

Der Lerneffekt war (obwohl ich schon länger mit Linux zu tun hatte) auch enorm, was mich wiederrum faszinierte.

Fazit: Gentoo ist stabil, schnell, sicher, einfacher zu handhaben, umfangreicher und flexibler als die meisten anderen Distris.

----------

## aldi_rulez

Also ich habe keine Probleme, Gentoo in Deutsch auszusprechen: Eselspinguin oder für die Lateiner unter uns Pygoscelis papua.

Mal im Ernst: Eselspinguin (ist doch irgendwie doof, ich bleib bei Gentoo) war meine Linux-Liebe auf den 3ten Blick. Angefangen habe ich mit Slackware, 1995, Kernel 0.99. Irgendein Kollege hatte mir damals ein DAT tape in die Hand gedrückt und gemeint, das wäre ein Unix für den PC. Da ich mich zu der Zeit mit Unix anfreunden musste - wir hatten in der Firma eine RS6000 mit AIX bekommen - habe ich mir das Zeug auf installiert. Es ging nur von DOS aus und man musste ein ziemliches Gezumpel machen, aber es lief. Ein Aha-Erlebnis war, dass ich mit diesem System über meinen damaligen Uni-Zugang Internet für alle anbieten konnte. Mit DIP und NAT-Patches, ein ziemliches Abenteuer.

Danach kam eine lange Zeit mit SuSE. Kein Gezumpel mehr, direktes Booten von der CD. Ich war ein SuSE Fan bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, da ich in 8.0 ein Problem hatte - miese Übertragungsraten mit einem Handy über Infrarot - wo mir gasagt wurde, der Installationssupport wäre für so etwas nicht zuständig und ich könnte ja Support einkaufen.

Der April 2002 war daher mein Eintrittsdatum in die Welt von Gentoo. Mein Handy arbeitet auf dem Laptop seither mit 9600 Baud statt einem Zehntel dieser Leistung vorher. Hervorragenden Support gibt's in den Foren. Updates habe ihren Schrecken verloren - bei SuSE führte die Migration von 6.* nach 7.0 zum Neueinrichten der jeweiligen Maschine.  Ich habe unter Gentoo meine Maschinen von 1.2 nach 1.4 gebracht - mit Compilerupdate von 2.95 auf 3.x - im laufenden Betrieb. OK - Updates dauern länger, wenn man compliert. Aber man kann ja eine schnelle Maschine binäre Pakete generieren lassen und diese dann überall installieren.

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich habe irgendwann mal von nem kumpel suse 6.4 bekommen, was damals schon etwas veraltet war. also hatte ich schon nach der ersten installation das bedürfniss mal ein paar updates zu machen. ich habe dann redhat getestet und irgedwann hab ich mir suse 8.0 besorgt.

komplett auf linux umgestiegen bin ich dann mit suse 8.1. dabei haben sich dann aber auch die nachteile von suse richtig stark abgezeichnet. zum beispiel hat yast2 immer gemeckert, das ich die XF86Config selber geändert hatte, und hat desswegen sogar manchmal den bootvorgang unterbrochen.

wollte dann wechseln und war schon festentschlossen debian zu nehmen, als ich irgendwie auf gentoo kam.

ich denke nicht das ich in den nächsten jahren die distri wechseln werde.

----------

## mflatischler

Warum ich letztendlich für Gentoo entschieden habe:

1. Lerneffekt!

2. Dokumentation! Einfach Spitze!

3. Portage  :Very Happy: 

4. Forum! 

5. Keine "klickibuntiweichiflauschi" Installation.

6. - n. Alles was dazugehört

----------

## // .Kn0rki

Ich hab mir mal vor ein paar jahren eine Zeitung mit nem Caldera Linux gekauft.. und hab angefangen damit rumzuspielen .. irgendwann mir dann mal son Suse 7.3 Prof. geholt und damit weitere gespielt und gebastelt.. irgendwann habe ich mir dann ne neue Graka gekauft und irgendwie wollte das Suse dann nicht mehr so wirklich .. und auch eine neueste LICQ version ging damals nicht weil er irgendwas nicht gefunden hatte auf nem Suse 8.0 .. sehr klasse .. .. und da ich ein "suse" user war und von LInux keine ahnung hatte.. hab ichs erstmal für ne weile gelassen ..  irgendwie bin ich dann mal über die Gentoo.org seite gestolpert (gott wer weiss wie ) .. und hab mir mal die install anleitung angeschaut und mir mal die Iso gesaugt gebrannt und installiert.. 

Dank der Doku ist es eigentlich jedem möglich Gentoo zu installieren.. 

Der lern effekt.. ist wohl 3 mal größer als bei einem Suse oder ähnlichem ..

Es ist aktueller als, sagen wir mal Debian, mag zwar schön und gut sein so "stable" zusein.. aber.. irgendwie geht das auf kosten des fortschritts und dann kompiliert der user selber.. und dann hat sich's eh mitm "stable"

----------

## dot

Hi,

hab irgendwann mal mit DLD begonnen und dann mit Suse 6.x weitergemacht.

Nach Suse 7.2 hab ich dann auf Slackware gewechselt, weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr

hatte, nach jedem Suse update die Configfiles woanders zu finden. Außerdem finde

ich das rpm stinkt. Slackware war cool. Irgendwie bin ich dann auf Gentoo gestoßen

und hab es Parallel zu Slackware installiert und hab mich dann dabei ertappt, dass ich

eigentlich nur noch gentoo verwendet habe, weil Portage einfach perfekt ist.

Hab mich dann von Slackware getrennt, und Heimrechner und Arbeitsplatz mit

Gentoo bespielt.

Tja, tortzdem ist und bleibt Slackware eine verdammt gute Distri.

Flo

----------

## iDeJ

und gentoo kann man auch gut weiterempfelen ;P

hab jetzt erst 2 Freunde überzeugt, okay der eine eher freiwilig und der andere als er ein

laufendes gentoo System auf der Lan gesehen hat  :Razz: 

da sah q3 irgendwie viel besser aus, das Netzwerk war schneller und komischerweise konnte kmplayer mehr Filme öffnen als der MediaPlayer (bei manchen hatte der Sound unter Windows gefehlt, ich hatte welchen  :Razz: )

----------

## Physaro

Moin,

also ich bin ein totaler linux anfänger, aber ich finde trotzdem gentoo ist für anänger sehr gut geeignet, die was lernen woll.

Ich bin nur zufällig durch einen freund im irc auf gentoo gekommen und hab mir dann erstmal die install doku reingezogen ok erstmal nix kapiert.

Dann hab ich ein zweites mal durchgelesen und die beiden cds runtergeladen. Dann hab ich einfach mal eine stage3 installation gemacht,

war irgenwie total einfach, ich finde sogar einfach wie z.B. suse order debian. Gleich mal X starten und mal schauen, wow alles klappt, sogar internet. 

Also ich finde für eine einfach installation braucht man keine gui, sondern nur ne gute doku.

Mfg

Physaro

----------

## SvenFischer

ich endlich aktuell sein kann, ohne mich um Paketabhängigkeiten zu kümmern. Leider liebe ich neue Funktionen, gerade bei KDE kann ich nicht genug davon bekommen, da leider noch nicht alles orhanden ist, wie ich es gerne hätte. Bei SUSE 8.0- 8.1 wurde ich maßlos durch mein Updatefieber vom System in meine Schranken gewiesen, die Installation von den Quellen scheitert meist an einem sehr eigenwillig installiertem SUSE-System.

Da man aber immer wieder unter Gentoo auf Probleme stösst hilft mir das sehr umfassende Forum schnell weiter, dass ist dann auch schon der zweite wichtige Punkt. Der Lerneffekt ist enorm, wenn man auch Zeit dafür hat! Anderenfalls bleibt man meist irgendwo in der haben Funktionalität hängen und das ist recht unbefriedigend! Also wer Zeit hat, der wird kaum an Gentoo vorbeikommen, da der erhöhte Installationsaufwand durch eine schnelle und einfache Aktualisierung wett gemacht wird.

Was geisst eigentlich Gentoo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## woormy

ich bin von windows-xp auf suse8.2 umgestiegen , habe mir ein neues board MSI K7n2 board mit nvidia2 chipsatz gekauft.

der kernel 2.4.20 (suse 8.2) und 2.4.21 (suse 9.0) laufen nicht auf dem board. als linux neuling ist es schwer von einer installations-cd von suse nen neuen kernel draufzumachen ! denn suse bleibt hängen bei jedem reboot. nach etwas suchen und nur durch reinen zufall bin ich dann auf gentoo aufmerksam geworden ich arbeite mit den vanilla sources kernel 2.4.22 und bleibe bei gentoo  :Smile: 

1. weil es klasse läuft und es der sicherste weg ist viel über linux zu erfahren .

----------

## ian!

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Was geisst eigentlich Gentoo?  

 

http://213.146.113.231/gendocpublisher/24-de-2

----------

## tuxie

Hier meine Geschicht,

ich habe mir 1996 über eine Zeitungsanonce eine Slackware geholt und auf meinen Rechner Installiert hat damals zwar noch sehr lange gedauert da es nur wenig bis keine Dokus geb und Internet war bei mir auch noch nicht so weit. Also Installiert Xfree installiert und mich gefreut das es läuft konnte aber nichts richtig damit anfangen also ab in die ecke damit. Zwei Jahre Später habe ich von einem Freund dann SuSE 5.2 bekommen und da habe ich dann das erstemal was mit lInux gemacht auch im Internet.

Später so 2000 habe ich mich dann voll auf die SuSe 6.3 und dann die 7.0 gestürzt und auf alle Rechner Installiert die ich hatte Netzwerk aufgebaut undundund. Naja aber so richtig zufrieden war ich ab dem Tag wo ich T-Dsl bekommen habe nicht mehr denn ich habe es unter SuSE nich richtig zum Laufen bekommen, lokal ja aber das Masquerating funzte nicht so wie es sollte ich habe es dann noch mit der 7.1 Probiert aber dann aus die Maus. Als nächtes habe ich dann auf meinen Homeserver esmith Linux installiert war eine Redhat basis das habe ich sehr lange gehabt bis mir meine Platte gestorben ist. Dannach folgden Redhat, Debian,Knoppix, Turbo Linux und Gentoo wobei ich dann bei Gentoo geblieben bin.

Warum:

1. Sehr flexiebel (kann es auch über NEtz installieren)

2. Nicht so aufgeblasen wie SuSE

3. Sehr Schnell gegenüber anderen Distri die fertig kommen

4. Stabil

5. Sehr gute Skalierbarkeit

6. Updatemögichkeit ist Spitze

7. Alle ebuild folgen der Verzeichnisstruktur von Gentoo und bringen keine eigene mit, d.h. .conf da wo sie hin gehören /etc/... und nicht noch woanders

8. Portage ist wirklich Spitze

9. ..... ich denke das reicht obwohl mir noch mehr einfällt

TSchau Ingo

----------

## canibuz

Salut.

Ich bin einen kleinen umweg gegangen SuSE [ab 7], Mandrake [ab 8] und danach bin ich durch einen Beitrag auf Gentoo gestossen [damals noch die 1.2, welche ich aber nicht richtig zum laufen gerbacht habe (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), dann kam aber kurz darauf die 1.4 raus, und dann hat es wunderbar funktioniert.]. Das System hat mich sofort begeistert, alles "selber" kompilieren, Portage, keine RPM's mehr, der Lerneffekt war da [vorher konnte ich immer nur irgendwelche *klickibunti*Programme benutzen, und hab mich auf der Konsole nicht ausgekannt... 

Gentoo rockt einfach ...

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Ich bin von Win auf RedHat 8/9 umgestiegen.

(RedHat war eine Empfehlung eines Bekannten.)

RedHat war unglaublich einfach...und ich hab unglaublich wenig

dabei gelernt  :Sad:  ...und nach einiger Zeit erschien es mir unglaublich

aufgeblasen.

Der gleiche Bekannte hatte mir die Gentoo-Site gezeigt und

gemeint, es würde sich nicht lohnen.

Natürlich habe ich es doch ausprobiert  :Wink: , habe bein einer

Gentoo-Install mehr gelernt als in ein paar Monaten RH-Benutzung

und bin seitdem dabei geblieben.

(mit kurzer FreeBSD-Selbstversuch-Unterbrechung  :Wink: )

Also kurz und gut:

1.: die Dokumentation (1A mit Sternchen)

1.: der Lerneffekt (durch docs und forum)

2.: die Kontrolle (USE-Flags etc.)

3.: Source-Distri (kompromisslos gut)

4.: portage (einfach gut (und wird noch besser  :Very Happy: ))

5.: nicht zu vergessen: die Community

(mir ist keine Weitere bekannt,

die a) SO freundlich ist und dabei b) so hilfsbereit ist)

OT:

dertobi123 hat Recht. Die docs sind sehr gut,

selbst für linux-n00bs sehr gut verständlich,

und wenn mal etwas

nicht funktioniert, habe ich die Antwort bis jetzt immer nach kurzer

Suche im im Forum gefunden.

----------

## ZX-81

Gentoo ist stabil und trotzdem können Komponenten, Tools und Applikationen auf einem sehr aktuellen Stand gehalten werden, ohne daß das System alle paar Monate neu installiert werden muss.

----------

## AceTheFace

Hi,

angefangen hab ich mit Suse. Doch dieser "rpm-schlontz" hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Bin dann auf Debian umgestiegen und war damit eigentlich auch recht zufrieden. Aber bei linuxforen.de haben immer wieder welche vom tollen Gentoo geschrieben, dass ichs natürlich auch ausprobieren wollte. Gesagt getan und ich bin hellauf begeistert. Die USE-Flags sind einfach geil, und wenn man mal das Grundsystem drauf hat, dann halten sich die compilezeiten eigentlich auch in Grenzen. 

Auch die Aktualität ist nicht zu verachten, allerdings warte ich seit 4 Wochen auf Yammi 1.0 welches seinen Weg in den Portage wohl nie mehr schaffen wird  :Sad: 

Gruß,

Ace

----------

## SnorreDev

 *AceTheFace wrote:*   

> Auch die Aktualität ist nicht zu verachten, allerdings warte ich seit 4 Wochen auf Yammi 1.0 welches seinen Weg in den Portage wohl nie mehr schaffen wird  

 

Da hilft nur eines - versuch dich mal daran, selbst ein Package zu erstellen für die Portage. Ich werde es wohl in nächster Zeit auch mal versuchen, wenn unser kleines Weihnachtsgame fertig ist, das in die Portage zu bringen  :Wink: 

----------

## at_chaos

Hallo,

also ich bin von mdk 9.1 auf gentoo umgestiegen weil ich wissen wollte wo der performance unterschied ist wenn ich das ganze system auf meine hardware anpasse.

Habe von portage nichts gewusst, muss aber zugeben das es ein geniales system ist. 

Ich finde gentoo ist nicht nur wegen portage unschlagbar sondern größtenteils weil anders als bei anderen distros man nicht auf die neuesten releases warten muss (zb mdk 9.2), sondern sowieso immer auf den neuesten stand ist wenn man es will.

Desweiteren bin ich froh nicht mehr so viele grafische Tools zur Netzwerkkonfiguration etc. zu haben da diese sowieso immer den kompletten müll in die config-Dateien geschrieben haben. (da waren aufeinmal 5 netzwerkkarten anstatt 2)

Noch wichtig war der Lerneffekt!  :Wink: 

[edit]

das forum und die community ist ein wahnsinn  :Wink:   :Wink:  !!!!

[/edit]

so far..  

grüße, 

andreas

----------

## ..::pugnacity::..

das is ne lange geschichte mit linux angefangen habe ich vor etwa einem jahr. die erste distri war suse 8.0 nur damit kam ich nicht wirklich klar. updaten übern nen proxy war nen krampf.

dann kam debian. fand ich auch ganz gut, besonders apt-get. nur war es mir nicht aktuell genug. Mandrake folgte.  eigentlich finde ich mandrake immer noch super. nur hat mich nen kollege auf den gentoo trib geschickt. nur um mit zureden hab ich es dann auf mein notebook gepackt. 

bisher klappt alles super. einzig was für mich gewöhnugsbedürftig ist das das installieren sol lange dauert. da is noch rpm im vorteil. dafür hab ich aber nicht soviel sch.. auf meinm rechner  :Smile: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Du hättest ja auch ein Stage3 Build mit dem GRP Binary Kram nehmen können. Dann hätte das Installen nicht so lange gedauert  :Wink: 

Aber wenn man schon Gentoo nutzt - dann 100% eigenbau.

----------

## fornax

hi,

ich hab mit suse angefangen (das war 6.4 oder so) und bin dann zu debian gekommen. im bezug auf geschwindigkeit und stabilitaet hat mir das auch immer sehr gut gefallen, nur das es fuer eine workstation zu spartanisch ist.  nach einm plattencrash hab ich dann beschlossen mal was anderes auszuprobieren. also hab ich suse 9.0 installiert. das hat aber nur ca. 5 tage gehalten, weil ich von der ueberladneheit, schlechten performance und komischen konfigurierbarkeit so enttaeucht war, das ich dann etwas traurig wieder vor einem debian 3.0 system sas. da hatte ich dann aber wieder das gnze alte zeug drauf, so das ich weiter gesucht habe.... bis ich gentoo gefunden habe  :Smile: 

nur die lange installations zeit hat mich am anfang etwas erschrekt, aber dafuer leuft das system jetzt um so schneller (wenn ich mich da an suse erinnere)

tschues,

simon

----------

## theUnlord

Ich habe mich für gentoo entschieden, weil mein WG-Mitbewohner so davon geschwärmt hat und ich einfach wissen wollte wie es so ist.

Nach diversen Startschwierigkeiten (Platten am Promise wurden nur mit SMP Kernel erkannt usw. ;p) und jeder Menge RTFMing hab ich jetzt ein für mich ordentlich funktionierendes System, in dem auch so ziemlich alle Hardware eingebunden ist (sogar mein olles externes LCD-Dispay *Freu*)...

Aber natürlich gibt es noch jede Menge daran zu tun, aber was gibt es schöneres, als den ganzen Nachmittag an einer Sache zu frickeln, die, wenn man sie dann einmal hinbekommen hat, beim nächsten mal in 5 Minuten von der Hand geht ;p

Was ich persönlich mag, ist dass meine Karre jetzt den ganzen Tag unter Voll-Last rödelt - dann weiss man endlich mal wofür man 'ne ordentliche CPU hat!

Ich finde toll, dass die Dokumentation so genial ist und auch, dass es dieses Forum gibt...

Daher "Danke!" an alle die hier so nett helfen, ich werde das vielleicht auch mal können, wenn ich etwas fitter bin  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

 *Quote:*   

> Auch die Aktualität ist nicht zu verachten, allerdings warte ich seit 4 Wochen auf Yammi 1.0 welches seinen Weg in den Portage wohl nie mehr schaffen wird

 

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, was Yammi ist, aber meinst du das hier?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32055

----------

## Gorgone

also für mich zählt portage als wichtigster grund

neben aktualität und forum support (der leider auf deutsch nich ganz so fit scheint wie in englisch)

ich hab auch die super eigenschaft mehr als einmal genutzt gentoo unter einem laufenden linux 

einfach im chroot zu installen zb hebe ich vor 3 wochen 2 amerikanern von hier aus in ihrem sys 

per ssh auf ner neuen partition gento installed ... gentoo is einfach genial 

das beste linux was ich seit 2 jahren nun  nutze davor debian purist 

(immernoch im blanken quickserver stable bereich) meine deb server stehen in 15 minuten 

vollkonfiguriert für die firma..

das ist warscheinlich der einzigste nachteil die zeit die mann bei der gentoo install braucht selbst 

mit stage 3 ist das nicht unter ner stunde zu schaffen alles aufzubügeln ...

----------

## ian!

 *Gorgone wrote:*   

> das beste linux was ich seit 2 jahren nun  nutze davor debian purist 
> 
> (immernoch im blanken quickserver stable bereich) meine deb server stehen in 15 minuten 
> 
> vollkonfiguriert für die firma..
> ...

 

Nun ja. Man wenn man sich für seine Maschinen (wenn die HW-Arch dieselbe ist) Packages baut, geht das auch sehr fix. Es gibt ja auch einige Leute, die bereits fertig compilierte Packages auf ihren FTP-Servern anbieten. Ob man diese allerdings verwenden will ist natürlich eine andere Frage. (Keine md5sum/gpg-signing; wer weiss, was da eingebaut/gepatcht wurde.)

----------

## dertobi123

"Gentoo auf mehreren Rechnern" oder "Gentoo im Unternehmen" sind ziemlich interessante Themen, allein an der Dokumentation dazu (auch wenn diese für solche Fälle vermutlich mehr Ideengeber als Anleitung ist) haperts leider noch. Ich notier mir das mal.

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> "Gentoo auf mehreren Rechnern" oder "Gentoo im Unternehmen" sind ziemlich interessante Themen, allein an der Dokumentation dazu (auch wenn diese für solche Fälle vermutlich mehr Ideengeber als Anleitung ist) haperts leider noch. Ich notier mir das mal.

 

ACK. Da könnte ich dann sogar auch mal wieder mal zu -doc beisteuern.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

Gerne  :Smile: 

----------

## Gorgone

ich würde auch am anforderungsprofil des docs mitmachen   :Exclamation: 

da es vielschichtige bedürfnisse im unternehmen zu berücksichtigen giebt

----------

## Crazywater

Zurück zum Hauptthema:

Ich bin bei gentoo, weil dieser Scheißlangsame 400-MHz-PC seit geschlagenen 3 Tagen am "emerge -u world" und am OpenOffice sitzt!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Naja, aber das Logo entschädigt alles...  :Smile: 

----------

## overslider

Ich bin für das Logo! *g* Ich finds echt klasse und außerdem ist gentoo viel schneller als das lahme Suse und als Windoof sowieso  :Very Happy: . Nur ich finds halt etwas kompliziert für anfänger aber man gewöhnt sich schnell an das Betriebsystem. Ich find es ist halt von den treibern her nicht so günstig. Bei MAtrox und nVidia gehts ja aber bei neuen ATI's ist das nicht mehr so toll.

Sagt mir wenn ich scheiße laber  :Razz: 

greez OvErSliDeR

----------

## IINeOII

Ich hab erst suse 7. irgendwas benutz, und dann jahre lang debian, debian is echt nich ohne es hat nur einen derben nachtei, ich glaube im mom is kde2 aktuell in stable *FG

Ne ohne mich hatte keine lust immer den dreck von vor zwei jahren auf der Platte zu haben.

updaten war zwar möglich aber danach war man dann auf jeden falls UNSTABLE!

Nunja bin dann echt durch zufall auf gentoo gestoßen hab nach neuen distros gesucht und hab irgendwo im forum gelesen das jemanden gentoo so gefällt und er es schade findet das er beruflich mit debian arbeiten muss 

*G*

naja LARRY FOR PRESIDENT!!!

----------

## happyparty99

Hallo an alle,

ich habe überhaupt keinen Plan von Linux und bin mit Gentoo in die Linux-Welt eingestiegen.

Ein Kollege hatte immer davon erzählt wie super das wäre und was er schon alles mit Linux gemacht hat.

Irgendwann hab ich mir gedacht, hmmm... muss ja wohl was dran sein.

Da haben wir uns hin gesetzt und so eine Art Crashkurs gemacht. Jeden Mittwoch nach Feierabend halten wir unsere kleine Schulung ab.

Und mir gefällt mit jeder Woche das System besser.

Mehr kann ich dazu leider noch nicht sagen.

Bei Problemen kann man sich im Forum umschauen oder selbst basteln, das macht Gentoo sehr interessant.

Gruß Happyparty99

PS: Öfter steht im Forum drin, dass Gentoo nichts für Einsteiger ist, weil wohl zu komliziert oder Ähnliches. 

Ich sehe das als Herausforderung.

Und wenns mal nicht auf Anhieb klappt, hat man sich meistens irgendwo vertippt ( / vergessen oder so). So war es meistens bei mir bisher....

----------

## boris64

die möglichkeit, sein system up2date zu halten, ist unter

gentoo meineserachtens bisher einzigartig.

trotz einiger sachen, die portage noch nicht kann

(kaffeekochen, rückenmassage, pizzaservice anrufen, ...)

kenne ich (noch?!) nichts mit einem solchem potential.

oft bedeutet systemupdate (siehe redhat, mandrake etc.) in wirklichkeit

neuinstallation, nur um statt einer 8.2 nach dem distrinamen 

eine 9 stehen zu haben. das ist seit "dschänn-tuuh" anders.

gott sei dank  :Wink: 

----------

## reyneke

Hi, Leute.

Hab mich für Gentoo entschieden, weil Portage am bestem meinem agressivem Updateverhalten entsprochen hat und ich etwas tiefer in das System einsteigen wollte, als es mir YaST, Drake und Konsorten es mir erlaubten.

Habe früher vor allem mit SuSe gearbeitet, aber die Extratouren (Stichwort: LSB) dieser Distro haben mich dann irgendwann zu sehr genervt.

Allerdings muß man wohl sagen, daß Gentoo in der Beziehung wohl auch nicht zu den konformsten zählt. Aber trotzdem überwiegt doch die hohe Konfigurierbarkeit der Distro in meinen Augen.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## ruth

hi,

also für

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (kaffeekochen, rückenmassage, pizzaservice anrufen, ...) 
> 
> 

 

benutze ich ein programm namens MIRIAM, derzeit in der version 24.2, anfang des jahres kommt immer eine neue major version raus.

leider nicht opensource, die binary ist auch noch verschlüsselt, versuche des reverse engineerings sind absolut fehlgeschlagen... - die in MIRIAM verwendete logik entzieht sich demzufolge grösstenteils meiner kenntnis...

da die vom zweiköpfigen entwicklerteam von mir dringend benötigte funktionen wie kochen() oder ähnliches leider nur sehr rudimentär implementiert haben, muss ich da leider immer auf selbstgescriptete lösungen zurückgreifen - mit nur mittelmässigem erfolg. 

dafür wurden meines erachtens funktionen wie schuhe_kaufen() etwas überbetont - geht leider zuweilen bis an die grenze der systemsesourcen...  :Sad: 

nach einem bugreport an das entwicklerteam wurde mir gesagt, dass da leider nichts mehr zu machen sei, da sich das programm mittlerweile etwas verselbstständigt hätte...

und:

nein, das programm ist nicht im portage tree, es gibt auch nur eine einzige lizenz - und die hab ICH, hihi  :Wink: 

in diesem sinne noch einen schönen sonntag

gruss

rootshell

----------

## douwd

Gentoo war für mich die Distribution, bei der es am leichtesten war, die Software aktuell zu halten, was für mich bei einem Desktop System durchaus wichtig ist. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil und die Skalierbarkeit waren auch entscheidende Gründe zur Wahl von Gentoo.

douwd

----------

## primat

Nach zahlreichen Versuchen mit rotkäppchen, suse, manndrache und Debian bin ich nun bei Gentoo gelandet. Mein erstes Linux war Suse 5.4!

Ich bin dann Hauptsächlich wegen apt-get und Gnu (suse=microsoft aus nürnberg) zu Debian gekommen. Allerdings gingen mir dort die veraltete Software und die ständigen Probleme mit gemischten Systemen (stable, testing) auf die Nerven, die immer dann entstanden, wenn man ersterem entgehen wollte!

So bin ich nun zufrieden bei Gentoo

----------

## EOF

Hatte auf meinen privaten Rechnern Suse und Debian (Debian ist noch da). Habe sonst auch mit FreeBSD und Solaris zu tun.

Bei mir gab es auch mehrere Gruende fuer Gentoo:

- Aktualitaet

- Schnell

- Portage

- Bestes Hilfe-Forum ueberhaupt (WICHTIGSTER GRUND){

Leider muss ich aber feststellen, dass es in letzter Zeit eine enorme Abnahme der Antwortqualitaet gibt, was erstaunlicherweise nicht von Neulingen ausgeht. 

Viele Neulinge werden mit RTFM - Antworten oder "Benutz doch lieber erstmal dieses oder jenes Linux(, damit dir der Spass an Linux schnell vergeht)" abgefertigt (==Spam). Mit etwas pech ziehen wir dann mit anderen schlechteren Foren gleich (in sachen Newbie-Freundlichkeit), die ich hier nicht nenne.

}

Gruesse

----------

## pi314

ok, wiso ich gentoo verwende:

ich wollte halt mal andere Distros außer SuSE ausprobieren, ergo hab ich mir einfach mal ein paar verschieden setup-cd's besorgt und verstauben lassen - hatte einfach keine Zeit dafür

doch dann kam mal wieder eine LAN und der bedarf an einem zuverlässigen Battlefield-Server. Also files gesaugt, Rechner zusammengepackt, Knopix rein und Server zum laufen gebracht: feine Sache sowas  :Very Happy:  irgendwann dann auf die Idee gekommen Gentoo soll doch recht flott sein, also Install-CD rein und den Server wieder gestartet... und dann GEIL: Server-FPS sind nur noch um ca 5 anstatt um 15 Punkte gefallen  :Twisted Evil: 

seitdem bin ich quasi bei Gentoo. Debian wollte ich eigentlich auch mal ausprobieren, hatte aber keinen Bock mich damit rumzuschlagen alles mal selber zu kompilieren  :Rolling Eyes: 

... und von wegen mit Gentoo bist du immer aktuell

Programme die sicher laufen update ich für gewöhnlich nicht, und wenn etwas Probleme macht, dann muss möglichst schnell was neues her

also gleich mal "emerge world" und nachschaun ob es schon was neues gibt, nur um dann festzustellen dass es mit dem Update immer noch nicht läuft aber auf der Herstellerseite noch ne neuere Version steht - also gleich mal sources besorgen und von Hand compilieren (vielleicht sollte ich mir mal anschauen wie man selber ebuilds baut  :Rolling Eyes:  )

was ich eigentlch sagen wollte: soetwas hat es zu SuSE-Zeiten noch nicht gegeben. Da hat man gleich alles von Hand zusammengesucht  :Razz: 

PS: der Battlefield-Server läuft irgendwie trotzdem meistens unter WinXP, weil die linux-version einfach noch keine Bots erlaubt  :Sad: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider muss ich aber feststellen, dass es in letzter Zeit eine enorme Abnahme der Antwortqualitaet gibt, was erstaunlicherweise nicht von Neulingen ausgeht.
> 
> Viele Neulinge werden mit RTFM - Antworten oder "Benutz doch lieber erstmal dieses oder jenes Linux(, damit dir der Spass an Linux schnell vergeht)" abgefertigt (==Spam). Mit etwas pech ziehen wir dann mit anderen schlechteren Foren gleich (in sachen Newbie-Freundlichkeit), die ich hier nicht nenne.
> ...

 

ich denke, das thema hatten wir schon...

es ist halt so, dass es für die erfahrenen genausowenig befriedigend ist, tausendmal die gleichen fragen zu beantworten.

speziell, wenn sich die antwort auf die frage in der sehr guten doku findet, über die forums-suchfunktion gefunden werden kann oder als erstes suchergebnis in google auftaucht.

ist auf die dauer einfach frustran zu sehen, dass anscheinend manche leute sich keine fünf minuten selbst mit dem problem beschäftigen, sondern lieber erst das forum als lebendige suchmaschine nutzen.

im umkehrschluss sehe ich daher das problem, dass mit abnahme der qualität der fragen die erfahrenen teilnehmer abwandern (könnten!!!) (da die fragen dann ja überwiegend newbie-fragen wären) und damit die technische qualität der anworten rapide sinkt.

im übrigen verweise ich auf das studium meiner signatur (hier bzgl RTFM)...

das forum kann jedoch nicht dafür da sein, die informationen aus der doku nochmal ud nochmal runterzubeten...

so, aber genug davon jetzt...  :Wink: 

back to topic...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Lenz

Für mich gabs eigentlich fünf Gründe:

1. Portage

	- Aktualität der installierbaren Programme

	- Große Auswahl

	- Einfachheit/Zeitsparendes Systemupdate, da zwei Zeilen genügen

	- "Ich muss nur das installieren was ich auch benötige"

	- Geschwindigkeitsvorteil durch Compileroptimierung

2. Die Fülle der Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten

	- kein nerviges Systemkonfigurationstool á la Yast

3. Lernen wie Linux wirklich arbeitet, nicht

4. Mir gefielen das Logo und der Name so gut  :Wink: 

5. Werben durch olqs im IRC  :Smile: 

Das war's dann wohl auch schon... *g*

...dabei, da hätte ich den 6. Grund fast vergessen:

6. Ein Grund, mal wieder seine Oldiespiele auszupacken (bei der Installation)  :Wink: 

Gruß,

Lenz.

Nachtrag:

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> im umkehrschluss sehe ich daher das problem, dass mit abnahme der qualität der fragen die erfahrenen teilnehmer abwandern (könnten!!!) (da die fragen dann ja überwiegend newbie-fragen wären) und damit die technische qualität der anworten rapide sinkt.
> 
> rootshell

 

Mich nerven diese ständigen Fragen, die so offensichtlich in der Doku stehen zwar auch, aber wenn sie einen stören kann man sie ja auch ignorieren und einfach nicht drauf antworten, am besten den Thread gar nicht erst öffnen  :Smile: .Last edited by Lenz on Sun Feb 22, 2004 9:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr.Big

...nur wegen den anderen Gründen, die da wären:

- meine Kumpels denken jetzt ich sei ein "echter Hacker"

- weil es echt in ist (ehrlich stand sogar in der Computerbild)

und natürlich ganz wichtig:

Man kann hier im Forum echt den "Oberlehrer" spielen und den N00b's bei dummen Fragen mal so richtig übers Maul fahren !!!

Na wenn das nicht genug gute Gründe sind.

Ok, ich gebs zu, das Logo ist natürlich auch echt geil !!!

 :Wink:   J.

----------

## Lenz

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - weil es echt in ist (ehrlich stand sogar in der Computerbild)
> 
> 

 

Wie "stand sogar in der Computerbild"? Also dass die letzens eine Linuxdistribution auf die HeftCD gepresst hatten, war mir schon zu Ohren gekommen, aber dass die jetzt Gentoo publik gemacht haben ist mir neu.

...dann wundert mich hier die ein oder andere Frage aber auch in keinster Weise mehr...

...denn ich hab schon einmal in eine Computerbild am Kiosk reingeschaut... da steht ja haarklein erklärt, welche Button man drücken muss, kein Wunder dass einem bei diesem Niveau das Lesen der Gentoomanuals trotz deutscher Übersetzung schwer fällt.

----------

## amne

Hehe, ich hab jetzt gerade "CompilerBild" gelesen. Das wär die ideale Fachzeitschriftt für uns.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *amne wrote:*   

> Hehe, ich hab jetzt gerade "CompilerBild" gelesen. Das wär die ideale Fachzeitschriftt für uns.

 

Wenn dann "Compiler-Build"    :Laughing: 

----------

## hanzi

also mir hat portage sehr gut gefallen, ausserdem wollte ich etwas lernen und nicht von irgendwelchen konfigurationsprogs abhaengig werden

ein weiterer punkt war die geschwindigkeit, die man bei einem sauber optimieren system hat

----------

## supernova

Portage ist die Rettung des Abendlandes.

Und der ganzen restlichen Welt ebenfalls.

Punkt.

----------

## ruth

hi,

@toskala:

CompilerBild - geile zeitung, kann ich nur empfehlen; *brüüll_vor_lachen*

gruss

rootshell

p.s.:

du arbeitest zuviel...  :Wink: 

----------

## Pietschy

Ich habe vorher immer nur SuSE benutzt 6.3, 7.0, 8.0.

Generft hat es mich dort, das ich mich immer eingeschränkter fühlte. Liegt wohl darann, das ich immer mehr erfahrung mit linux hatte und SuSE dann doch ehher auf den Anfänger ausgerichtet ist.

Ich hatte nicht viel Ahnung von andern Distris. und bin dann eher zufällig auf gentoo.org gestossen.

Tja und dann das übliche, habs installiert, für gut befunden und bin dabei geblieben.

Ronny

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, naja, ich hatte 1996 mal mit Suse angefangen, dann mal ne Weile Debian, dann Mandrake und nun bin ich zufällig (ich weiss gar nicht mehr wie) auf Gentoo gekommen. 

Mir gefiel daran, dass ich mir ein "sauberes" Linux von Null an installieren kann.

Mit einer Stage 3 habe ich es testweise erst einmal ausprobiert. Als ich da dann ein paar Fehler gemacht hatte habe ich mich zu einer Stage 1 Installation entschieden.

Und, nun läuft sie seit ca. 2 Wochen super. (ko, ein paar kleine Problemchen gibt es immer mal) Als Dateiserver für Win2000 im Netz.

Vielen Dank auch noch mal an dieser Stelle an Gentoo.de, die super gute Dokumentation und hier an das Forum und die vielen Helfer hier! Weiter so ! ...  :Smile: 

----------

## pir187

ich studiere medieninformatik. um mitreden zu können (aus wissen), muß man meiner meinung nach wenigstens 2 der "großen systeme" selber mal instaliert und genutzt haben, alles andere ist schwachfug. wenn ich einen mac hätte, würde ich 3 bs zur auswahl haben wollen.

bisher lief bei mir neben windows 2000 eine suse 8.2 pro. auf meinem server. eigentlich ist suse ja was ganz einfaches, komfortabler installer und so, eigentlich chic chic. die probleme begannen, als ich von kde 3.1.1 auf die 3.1.5 bzw. 3.2.0 updaten wollte. gut, hab mir die über 150mb an suse-paketen gezogen, "rpm -i kde-..." eingegeben. "dependency x,y,z" war die antwort. "ok" dachte ich, die anderen programme noch gezogen, wollte sie vorher installieren, kein problem an sich. aber auch da mußte ich wieder neue pakete laden, damit die benötigten programme für die benötigten programme für kde im system waren! NEE NEE!

hab doch keine zeit und lust, hier erst jeden scheiß an kleinen prog (nichts gg. die programme an sich) oder libs zu installieren, "nur" um den kde nutzen zu können! geht das nicht automatisch? gab es da nicht noch andere distris? debian, gentoo???

kurz und gut, hab mir debian-3.0r2 besorgt (dsl, i love ya), getoastet und die inst gestartet. naja, ging so, der installer ist nicht ganz so einleuchtend und geradlinig wie der von suse, aber naja, "paßt scho"... soweit alles installiert, reboot...rums, klappt net! irgend ein beschissener fehler!

ok, macht nix, noch einmal dasselbe spiel, kein thema. aber als dann dieser fehler wieder auftrat, dachte ich mir: "hat da xxx nicht mal was von gentoo erzählt, diese distri baut man sich schritt für schritt auf, ganz so wie man es benötigt. und die doku ist auch umfangreich"?

hmm, image gezogen, eingelegt, gebootet... HALT! erst die doku ausdrucken! gesagt getan.

zugegeben, als ich das allererste mal so richtig mit linux arbeiten mußte, so vor zwei jahren, und mir ein prof sagte, daß man den vi lieben lernen würde, hab ich dem (virtuell) nur nen vogel gezeigt! konsolenarbeit? wie rückständig! grrr! niemals!

naja, anfangs kam mir die ganze gentoo-sache spanisch vor, eben eine langwierige installationsfolge. aber am ende war genau das gegenteil der fall! endlich wußte ich, wo die ganzen suse-wizards die einstellungen reinballern, wo der hostname gesetzt wird, die ip´s der nics und so - prima!

aber am sahnigsten finde ich emerge/portage! keine abhängigkeiten, um die man sich selber sorgen machen muß, kein langes suchen nach dependencies o.ä. - traumhaft!

mein server startet nun nur noch die dienste, die ich wirklich brauche, es sind keine unzähligen nicht genutzten programme installiert, wie es bei suse der fall ist. ich habe das gefühl, viel mehr kontrolle über meinen rechner zu haben als mit suse linux! nichts gegen die suse, für anfänger ist sie ideal, weil man sich eigentlich um nichts kümmern muß außer den rechner nutzen!

aber wer tiefer und genauer in die materie einsteigen will, für den ist die suse nicht wirklich etwas! ich stehe inzwischen richtig auf gentoo   :Twisted Evil:  , wenn ich demnächst mein neues sys zusammenstelle, werde ich wohl komplett von windows auf linux umsteigen - dank gentoo!

für mich hat sich das "experiment gentoo linux" voll gelohnt!   :Very Happy: 

so long...

ceuch, pir187

----------

## dertobi123

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Hehe, ich hab jetzt gerade "CompilerBild" gelesen. Das wär die ideale Fachzeitschriftt für uns. 
> 
> Wenn dann "Compiler-Build"   

 

Wäre ein netter Titel für den Flyer zum CLT   :Cool: 

----------

## mondauge

Hi,

wie wohl die meisten, hatte ich auch erst SuSE Linux drauf. Nachdem ich über Linux so nach und nach immer mehr gelernt hab kam irgendwann die zeit, als ich das mit den rpm's nimmer ausgehalten hab. Dieser ganze Abhängigkeitskram... yast2.. ach was red ich...

Ich hab dann einfach angefangen mich mal umzuschauen, was es für alternative Distris gibt, die ein ganz anderes Package System mitbringen. Zuerst hab ichs mit Debian versucht, bin aber leider an diesem wahnsinnig intuitiven Installer gescheitert  :Smile: . Nachdem ich dann in nem Forum über Gentoo gestolpert bin, hab ichs ausprobiert und war sofort überzeugt  :Smile: 

portage is der Hammer.. Das Forum ist eine super Anlaufstelle bei Problemen.. Die Distri läuft stabil und schnell.. ich bin einfach rundum zufrieden.

mondauge

----------

## wulfkuhn

Mein Linux Werdegang:

Suse->Debian->Gentoo

Warum muss ich ja nicht wiederholen, dass haben schon genug andere geschrieben.

----------

## pz

Hatte seit späteren 80ern oft mit Unix zu tun und auch einige

Portierungen Unix->Unix sowie Dos->Unix(1) geschrieben.

Nach einigen Monaten an der AIX-Hotline kam ich nicht mehr

damit in Berührung.

Linux beobachtet seit '91, erste Tests mit Slackware 'n paar Jahre später, '98 Suse getestet.

Nach dem Gelabere um WinXP war mir klar, daß ich auf Linux

umsteige - mit w2k war ich durchaus zufrieden, btw.

Jahrelange Abstinenz sagte mir, daß es sinnvoll wäre, eine Version zu benutzen,

die mich nötigt, wieder mal dazuzulernen, und da kamen nur

LFS oder Gentoo in Betracht.

LFS wäre für einige Zeit ein Fulltime-Job geworden, zumindest wurde das absehbar,

daher Gentoo.

Bin mehr als zufrieden, auch mit Portage. Dasses

IMHO alles in Allem trotzdem einer größeren Baustelle gleicht, sei hier nicht

verschwiegen, aber genau deshalb bin ich ja dran!  :Smile: 

Gruß aus Wien, pz

(1) _PforC (Bildschirm-lib via BIOS, auf Curses umgesetzt),

dBase-kompatible db-lib

----------

## Gekko

Ich hab mich für Gentoo entschieden weil ich von M$ die Schnauze voll hatte   :Shocked: 

Mittlerweile hab ich mein System so, dass ich alles was ich unter Windows gemacht habe mittels Linux und GNU Software machen kann, ohne auch nur einen  0.01 dafür ausgeben zu müssen.

Ausserdem macht es Spass wenn man hin und wieder Erfolgserlebnisse hat (wenn endlich was funktioniert   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> .... mittels Linux und GNU Software machen kann, ohne auch nur einen  0.01 dafür ausgeben zu müssen.
> 
> 

 

Dann wird es aber echt Zeit für eine Spende an das Gentoo-Team !?

 :Razz: 

----------

## Gekko

Überredet, ich kauf mir ein Gentoo-Heferl vom Store   :Very Happy: 

Wird eh Zeit dass ich so eins daheim herumstehn hab!

LG, Gekko

----------

## MrTom

So nun muss ich auf meine Senf dazugeben  :Wink: 

Kann gar nicht mehr genau sagen, wie oder warum ich zu Gentoo gekommen bin. Eines Tages hatte ich es hat drauf  :Wink:  Bin aber ohne zu wissen das es in, cool oder was auch immer ist zu Gentoo gewechselt. Wusste auch nicht genau wie gut Portage ist. Für mich war es nie einer dieser Gründe für den Wechsel. Inzwischen würde ich Gentoo und vor allem Portage nie wieder hergeben! Ob das gute Teil nun in oder was auch immer ist, geht mir persönlich am Arsch vorbei!

Mein Grund warum ich bei Gentoo bin und auch nicht so schnell wechseln werde:

Es ist für mich das verständlichste Linux! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Bei Suse kann wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Entwicklungsabteilung in Nürnberg sagen, was das Teil anstellt, wenn man bei yast auf OK klickt. Redhat find ich da bisschen besser, aber die kommen mir meistens vor wie Microsoft (kann nicht sagen warum). Debian find ich viel zu kompliziert (Das Stück nennt sich Sarge, das hier Otto, das brauchst du vom testing-tree und das gibt so und hier und da Upps jetzt hab ich einen 2.2er Kernel drauf). Debian ist zu hoch für mich  :Wink: 

Bei Gentoo war mir nach wenigen Tagen klar wie und was und warum. Es ist logisch aufgebaut. Fehler kann man meistens schnell und einfach nachvollziehen. Und Portage ist Batman und Superman in einer Person! Hab am Wochenende meine Kiste von /dev/null installiert (gleich Gentoo 2004 getestet, keinen Fehler gehabt), weil ich alles etwas anders möchte (nix KDE, Gnome... Räudig zurück zu Fluxbox). Alles geht was ich brauche. Alles andere bring ich dann zum laufen, wenn ich es wirklich brauche. Kein Schnickschnack, alles so wie ich es will und brauche! 

Das war mein kurzes Statement zu dem Thema  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Big

@MrTom

Junge, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele   :Exclamation:   :Laughing: 

Voll und Ganz Zustimm !

Is aber auch kein Wunder, wenn man schon Mr. mit dem Vornamen heißt.   :Razz: 

----------

## MrTom

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> Is aber auch kein Wunder, wenn man schon Mr. mit dem Vornamen heißt.  

 Leider konnte ich mir das DOT zwischen Vor- und Nachnamen nicht leisten. Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld  :Wink: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich kam über Knoppix zu Debian zu Gentoo, und da bleibe ich auch!

Noch nie hatte ich ein so schnelles System mit ner so guten Doku.

----------

## UTgamer

Mein Weg zu Gentoo  :Wink: 

(Als alter Amigianer 1988-95, war ich mit Windows nie zufrieden). Also 1998 mit SuSE 5.3 angefangen, war ganz fein. Dann über SuSE 6..., 7...,8..., ? Kernel und Hardwareunterstützung hingen nach 7.3, es killte sich häufiger selbst und andere Kernel als der Mitgeliferte wollten nicht. 

Debian angetestet, X-server wollte nicht, nach 2 Tagen probierens aufgegeben.

Also unter http://www.distrowatch.com/, mich informiert was es denn so giebt.

Ich hatte einige Bedingungen (bin auch politisch aktiv) für eine neue Distribution.

Es sollte ..., es durfte .... Mir die Foren angesehen, mir die Dokus angesehen. Von Portage keine Ahnung gehabt, mit  Arbeitskollegen unterhalten, gehört das es ähnlich dem BSD-Zweig ist, und gefragt worden - warum nicht direckt BSD, hmm BSD? irgend was stabiles und sicheres, aber für mich politisch nicht korreckt gewesen.

Erster Gentoo Versuch mit 1.2 gescheitert, Kernel wollte nicht booten, aha gleicher Kernel wie bei SuSE der sich dort auch selbst incl. Dateisystem killte. Weiter in Distrowatch ICEpack, Turbolinux, Knoppix & Slackware eingelesen. Mittlerweile wieder Monate vergangen.

Ui, ne neue Installerversion von Gentoo V1.4, goil saugen und antesten. Aha Kernelcrashs wie die erste, aber nicht verzagen, Promise-RAID auf beiden Rechnern entfernt und ja es ließ sich installieren. Alle möglichen Kernel standen mir nun zur Verfügung *goil*. Also 2.4.19-2.4.22 ausprobiert Promise läuft nicht, 2.4.18 (mein Grund für die Debian-Tests gewesen) ging noch fehlerfrei schien aber irgendwie nicht so für Gentoo zu sein. Und siehe da, die V2.4.23 konnte die Windowspartitionen auf dem RAID fehlerfrei ansprechen.

Dann, alles von SuSE nach Gentoo rüber, ui, klasse meine UT und UT2003 liefen auch ohne Neuinstallation, einfach das User-Profile umkopieren. Nach diesem Punkt (Monate her) ist Gentoo nun mein 95% alleiniges System.

Windoof nur noch für Spiele die nicht unter Linux laufen. Keine einzige Anwendung mehr unter Windows ausser Spielen!

Mittlerweile bootet Gentoo auf ner Einzelplatte (hda) schneller als mein Win2000 auf dem Hardware-RAID  :Wink: )

Achso, Portage, ich finde es Klasse.

Das war meine Story.

----------

## tacki

hmm, ich kritzel auch mal was dazu:

ich hab auch schon ewig mit computern zu tun.

angefangen mit c64 und gameboy  :Wink:  bin ich dann irgendwann bei einem x86-system geladet. linux war lange zeit kein thema für mich (ich kannte es nichtmal), bis ich durch meinen bruder von linux hörte. irgendeine debian-version ist da gerade rausgekommen die anscheinend nicht schlecht sein sollte. also hab ich mir überlegt 'linux ist toll? kauf ich mir doch einfach mal eins'. gesagt, getan, eine suse-box 5.1 (oder 5.2?) stand bei mir auf dem schreibtisch. 

leider hat garnix funktioniert und ich war nach ein paar wochen frustriert wieder bei windows, wo ich auch geblieben bin und auf was ich mich sozusagen 'spezialisiert' hab als admin. zumindest bis zu dem tag an dem mein chef das thema linux angesprochen hat. ab da an war ich irgendwie heiss auf linux und hab gleich nach einer linux-distri gesucht die ich für server und am besten auch für clients einsetzen kann. hab einiges durchprobiert, wobei ich suse eigentlich ausgeschlossen hab. ich hab mir nen testrechner geschnappt und verschiedene distris draufgehauen. redhat, caldera openlinux server (das beste daran war der vorinstallierte webmin und das spiel während der installation  :Wink: !), msc.linux und schliesslich gentoo im märz/april 2002. 

aber einfach war es nicht gentoo 1.2 zu installieren, ich weiss bis heute nicht warum ich absolut keine netzwerkverbindung herstellen konnte, was ich auch versucht hab (und ich hab es oft versucht). hab mir dann den rechner geschnappt und bin zu einem freund gefahren, der sich schon etwas damit auskannte. gemeinsam haben wir dann alles draufgehaun was ich brauchte (fluxbox, sylpheed, galeon) und ich hab seit dem tag nur noch gentoo als mainsystem auf meinem rechner! 

je mehr ich mich mit gentoo beschäftigt hab, desto faszinierter war ich davon. inzwischen hat sich meine 'spezialisierung' vollkommen umgestellt auf gentoo und ich gentooisiere die firmenrechner wo ich nur kann  :Smile: 

größere probleme gabs kaum, zumindest keine die man nicht lösen konnte. das compilieren geht durch distcc auf fast allen rechnern auch rasend schnell und ist somit auch kein negativer punkt für mich.

alles in allem: gentoo ist perfekt für mich!

----------

## Decker

Jungs, Jungs (und Mädels). Ihr habt aber ein ganz schon fette Rosa-Brille auf.

Auch Gentoo ist nicht die eierlegende Wollmilch-Sau. Stellt euch mal vor, ihr müsst einige Hundert Kisten ganz schnell mit Linux ausstatten...wobei die PCs  einfach zu warten sein müssen. Da ist Portage (prinzipbedingt) nicht wirklich toll.

Da nimmt man doch schon eher eine Distro mit vorkompilierten Paketen.

Da ich aber nur 2 Kisten habe, nehme ich nach SuSe, Redhat, Debian, Mandrake, Caldera, Corel (allesamt ne Zeitlang ausprobiert) dann doch Gentoo (seit Oktober 2003).  :Wink: 

Ansonsten muss ich MrTom voll zustimmen. Das ist doch DER Grund überhaupt.

----------

## siliconburner

@decker man kann doch seinen eigene stage3 erstellen, und dann auf allen installen, oder die verzeichnisstrucktur kopieren, und schon ruckizucki gehts

(aber nur bei gleichen systemen bzw. software)

----------

## tacki

nein eine wollmilch-sau ist gentoo nicht, auch wenn ich 100 pc's mit ein paar kleinen scripten locker verwalten kann  :Wink:  aber wie ich gesagt hab ist gentoo perfekt für mich. nicht für jeden, nur für mich, meine ansprüche und forderungen an das bs. punkt  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Jungs, Jungs (und Mädels). Ihr habt aber ein ganz schon fette Rosa-Brille auf.

 

Nicht wenn man alle Optionen kennt und sich zu helfen weiss  :Wink: 

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Auch Gentoo ist nicht die eierlegende Wollmilch-Sau. Stellt euch mal vor, ihr müsst einige Hundert Kisten ganz schnell mit Linux ausstatten...wobei die PCs  einfach zu warten sein müssen. Da ist Portage (prinzipbedingt) nicht wirklich toll.

 

Portage kann auch wunderbar mit vorkompilierten Paketen umgehen, nichts ist leichter als sich (bei einigen hundert Kisten) einen eigenen GRP Spiegel zu bauen. Mit catalyst lassen sich wunderbar verschiedene GRP Saetze bauen, fuer verschiedenen Architekturen, Subarchitekturen, Anwendungsgebiete.

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Da nimmt man doch schon eher eine Distro mit vorkompilierten Paketen.

 

Wer sagt, dass Gentoo das nicht kann?  :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

@Decker: Hast Du vollkommen Recht! Oder auch nicht! Ist wie alles im Leben Ansichtssache! 

Ich würde bei meinen Kunden auch nicht ohne Grund Citrix rauswerfen und Gentoo hinstellen. Ich nehme lieber eine Watchguard Firebox, bevor ich eine Kiste mit Gentoo als Firewall hinstelle. Und wenn ich den Auftrag bekomme 100x Windows zu installieren, dann nimm ich passende Tools (Ghost, SMS, etc). Wenn ich den Auftrag bekommen würde 100x Gentoo zu installieren, würde ich auch nicht jeden Rechner von Hand installieren, sondern mir eine Lösung für das Problem überlegen. Und Lösungen dazu fallen mir eigentlich auch welche ein

Denke hier ist auch kein Fanatiker dabei (hoffe ich), der Gentoo nur überall draufhaut, weil der es so toll findet. Ich selber bin ein Fan von Thin-Client und Lösungen wie z.B. Citirx. Da stelle ich ein Wise-Terminal hin und muss überhaupt nix installieren. Es gibt für jede Aufgabe eine schlechte, eine gute und eine perfekte Lösung. Und manchmal ist Gentoo perfekt und manchmal unpassend.

So sehe ich das.

----------

## Decker

Ja dertobi123, natürlich kann man das mit Portage alles machen. Wenn, man's so macht, unterscheidet sich Gentoo nicht mehr sehr viel von rpm's und deb's.

Das Prinzip von Gentoo des "aus-den-Quellen-kompilieren" geht verloren. Und das war's dann mit den schönen Compiler- und USE-Flags. Dann ist es  genau die selbe Situation, wie bei jeder anderen Distribution auch. Ich wollte es ja nur mal erwähnen, weil hier jemand von Portage wie vom Heiligen Gral gesprochen hat. Und das Thema mit dem Deinstallieren will ich hier nicht schon wieder anschneiden.

Nicht zu vergessen, dass einige Firmen auch nach Support (wenn man's so nennen kann) und Zertifizierung schreien.

PS. Ja, ich weiß. GRP gibt's für verschiedene Architekturen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Ja dertobi123, natürlich kann man das mit Portage alles machen. Wenn, man's so macht, unterscheidet sich Gentoo nicht mehr sehr viel von rpm's und deb's.

 

IMHO doch.

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Das Prinzip von Gentoo des "aus-den-Quellen-kompilieren" geht verloren. Und das war's dann mit den schönen Compiler- und USE-Flags.

 

Nein, wenn man will und es fuer das Anwedungsgebiet Sinn macht, geht das (vermutlich sogar einfacher als du glaubst).

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Dann ist es  genau die selbe Situation, wie bei jeder anderen Distribution auch.

 

Sehe ich völlig anders.

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Ich wollte es ja nur mal erwähnen, weil hier jemand von Portage wie vom Heiligen Gral gesprochen hat.

 

Ich spreche nicht von einer Wunderwaffe, ich verteidige Portage aber schon noch, wenn jemand sagt das Portage etwas nicht kann und Gentoo daher fuer gewisse Anwendungsgebiete voellig ungeeignet sei, was so definitiv nicht stimmt.

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Nicht zu vergessen, dass einige Firmen auch nach Support (wenn man's so nennen kann) und Zertifizierung schreien.

 

Dann sollen Sie SuSE oder Redhat nehmen, wenn eine Zertifizierung noetig ist fuehrt kein Weg daran vorbei.

----------

## Decker

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> ich verteidige Portage aber schon noch, wenn jemand sagt das Portage etwas nicht kann 

 

Auf meinen Seitenhieb zum Thema Deinstallation bist du aber in dem Zusammenhang doch nicht eingegangen.   :Wink: 

Ich habe Gentoo definitiv nicht wegen Portage ausgesucht. Das kannte ich ja nämlich gar nicht, als ich mein System zum ersten mal installiert habe. Ich wollte nur selber kompilieren (...lassen   :Razz:  ).

----------

## dertobi123

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Auf meinen Seitenhieb zum Thema Deinstallation bist du aber in dem Zusammenhang doch nicht eingegangen.   

 

Portage kann schon vieles; Funktionen wie Kaffee kochen, Bier holen und das rekursive Deinstallieren von Paketen müssen noch implementiert werden.  :Wink: 

----------

## wulfkuhn

Bier holen?

Welche Optionen muss ich da angeben?

Nein, ich hab noch nicht man portage getippt,

wenn ich die Anleitung erst lesen muss kann ich auch gleich selbst zur Tankstelle laufen.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Noch ein Pluspunkt:

Man Gentoo aus einem laufenden System heraus installieren.

Also gleichzeitig runterladen oder compilieren und im Internet die Anleitung lesen.

----------

## MrTom

 *wulfkuhn wrote:*   

> Also gleichzeitig runterladen oder compilieren und im Internet die Anleitung lesen.

 

irssi ist auch auf der LiveCD drauf. Auf jeden Fall auf der 2004er...

Chaten kommt bei der Installation auch gut  :Smile: 

Was mir noch fehlt ist ein mp3-Player oder CD-Player für Console bei der Installation.  Vielleicht noch ein Consolen-Tetris...   :Smile: 

----------

## tacki

bei caldera konnte man während der installation solitär (oder sowas) spielen  :Smile:  -> da sieht man wo das hingeführt hat

neuer avatar mrtom?

----------

## MrTom

 *tacki wrote:*   

> neuer avatar mrtom?

 Konnte mein Gesicht nicht mehr ertragen  :Wink: 

Vielleicht finde ich mal ein vorteilhafteres Foto von mir...

Hatte mal auf dem Amiga eine Programmiersprache mit dem Namen Cluster.

War da Beta-Tester. Cluster war eine bunte Mischung aus Modula2 und C.

Da war in der Entwicklungsumgebung Tetris drin. Von Cluster redet nun auch keiner mehr... Also doch lieber keine Spiele bei der Installation von Gentoo  :Smile: Last edited by MrTom on Wed Feb 25, 2004 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tacki

ach war doch sympathisch   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *wulfkuhn wrote:*   Also gleichzeitig runterladen oder compilieren und im Internet die Anleitung lesen. 
> 
> irssi ist auch auf der LiveCD drauf. Auf jeden Fall auf der 2004er...
> 
> Chaten kommt bei der Installation auch gut 

 

Auch auf den "alten". Immer wieder sehr amüsant, wenn ein root in #gentoo.de auftaucht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er mit einer LiveCD unterwegs ist und einen (in dem Fall imho) entscheidenden Teil der Installationsanleitung nicht gelesen hat ist sehr gross  :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

Bei mir war es Langeweile. Und mit links rumzusurfen ist ja nicht der Hit. Aber irssi hab ich auch sonst für IRC am laufen und ein freundlicher Chat in #gentoo.de ist immer OK. Natürlich hab ich meinen Nick geändert auf MrTom. root ist schon etwas heftig! Da könnt ich mich ja gleich Beforegod nennen  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Ja, mein erstes Linux war Slackware (damals noch auf nem alten 386er). Dann kam ein neuer Rechner her, auf dem ich dann SuSE 7.2, dann 8.0 installierte. Irgendwie bin ich aber mit rpm wie scheinbar einige hier aus dem Forum nicht ganz klar gekommen. Außerdem nervte YaST, das einem doch relativ wenig Möglichkeiten ließ, das System per Konfigurationsdateien anzupassen und so mehr Kontrolle über den Rechner zu haben. Ein weiteres Problem war, dass man ein einmal installiertes SuSE-System nur schlecht updaten konnte. Deshalb beschäftigte ich mich einige Zeit mit LFS, aber der Aufwand beim Installieren und Updaten schreckte mich doch irgendwie ab. Dann bin ich irgendwann durch ein Forum auf Gentoo aufmerksam geworden, und nach einem 3/4-Jahr kann ich nur sagen, dass  Gentoo einfach das ideale Linux für mich ist:

 Ein Update ist dank Portage so verdammt einfach, einfach "emerge sync" und "emerge -uD world", noch ein paar configs anpassen und das wars.

 sauberes System, nur die Programme, die ich brauche

 Geschwindigkeitszuwachs, da Source-Distribution

 keine GUI-Tools, die einem die Konfigurationsdateien zumüllen

 Aktualität der Software

 ...

----------

## DoM^TheLegacy

Es ist ne Source-Distribution und das Paketsystem find ich gut so.

Das Runlevelsystem gefällt mir allerdings garnicht, aber man kann wohl nicht alles haben.

----------

## Linki

Eigentlich hab ich mit SuSE 6.2 angefangen. Am Anfang nur als ServerOS (Router, DHCP-/Web-/Fileserver usw.). Auf dem Desktop hab ich immer wieder was ausprobiert (SuSE 8 + 9, Mandrake 8, Debian). Doch erst im 2003 hat mir ein Forumuser Gentoo empfohlen und ich habs ausprobiert und bin seit der 1. Installation begeistert und benütze es mitlerweile auch auf meinem Notebook, sowie auf meinem Router und Fileserver, die wichtigsten Vorteile für mich bei Gentoo sind:

1. Die Doku ist genial, so etwas sucht seinesgleichen weit und breit und genau diese ist für Newbies entscheidend

2. In diesem Forum findet man zu beinahe jedem Problem eine passende Lösung, ausserdem ist die Community super hilfsbereit.

3. Portage roxx

Punkt 1 + 2 waren Gründe warum ich mit Debian nie glücklich wurde...

----------

## mrsteven

 *Linki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Die Doku ist genial, so etwas sucht seinesgleichen weit und breit und genau diese ist für Newbies entscheidend
> 
> 2. In diesem Forum findet man zu beinahe jedem Problem eine passende Lösung, ausserdem ist die Community super hilfsbereit.
> ...

 

Hab ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen...  :Embarassed:  Aber es ist wirklich so: Zu beinahe jedem Problem mit Linux gibt es entweder in der Doku oder hier im Forum passende Lösungen.  :Cool: 

----------

## selket

Moin

Habe alle Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten die ich mir nur vorstellen kann. Sehr schlankes System.

Läuft auf meinem ibook2 von Haus aus besser als die anderen Distris, dass kann aber auch an mir liegen  :Smile: 

Grüße

----------

## predy

hallo,

nun..nach slackware, SuSE (4.irgendwas bis 6.irgendwas), Mandrake 7.irgendwas, Conectiva, Redhat 8 und 9,Fedora Core1, bin ich letztendlich bei Gentoo gelandet...und bin begeistert (1a Doku) Linux hat noch nie so viel Spass gemacht, als unter Gentoo...einfach super...

Der Hauptgrund für meinen Umstieg von Fedora Core1 auf Gentoo:

Als Besitzer der AVM FritzDSL-Karte hatte ich grosse Probleme mit der Stabilität des Systems (kompletes einfrieren von X nach ca. 30 min surfen) Dabei lief die Karte unter Redhat 8 und 9 ohne Probleme. Auf der Suche nach Linux in Verbindung mit der FritzDSL-Karte (Ausser dem SuSE-Support) bin ich auf Jollix gestossen. Dabei viel mir auf das Jollix auf Gentoo basiert....und so kam das eine zum Anderen...

Doku gelesen und von Redhat 9 als Gastsystem die Installation angeleiert...und was soll ich sagen...es hat geklappt (mochmals...superDoku). Ich war selber überrascht wie gut das funktioniert hatte...und das wichtigste Fritz-Karte läuft auf anhieb...

Jetzt warte ich nur noch bis der Fritz-Treiber auch unter dem kernel 2.6 laüft - den kernel hab ich schon bereit  :Smile: 

gruss

----------

## amne

Da es gerade in einem anderen Thread darum ging und ich hier glaube ich eh noch nie was gepostet habe: 

Bei SuSE haben mich die "Getötet"-Meldungen ebenso geärgert wie ich bei "Speicherzugriffsfehler" immer erst nachdenken musste, welche englische Fehlermeldung das jetzt sein sollte. Mein vollständig englisch aufgesetztes Gentoo macht sowas nicht mehr. War zwar nicht der Hauptgrund, aber einer von vielen.

----------

## bitcrawler

Also ich habe mich fuer Gentoo entschieden, weil das portage-Konzept einfach genial ist.

Bei einem Vergleich mit RedHat z.B. frage ich mich, wie solche Distributionen ueberhaupt noch existieren koennen.

Nebenbei ueberzeugte mich auch diese -ich weiss nicht wie ich es nennen soll- diese jung-dynamische frische?!

Fazit: Gentoo ist klasse.

----------

## Lenz

 *bitcrawler wrote:*   

> Bei einem Vergleich mit RedHat z.B. frage ich mich, wie solche Distributionen ueberhaupt noch existieren koennen.

 

Weil nicht jeder Ottonormalverbraucher...

- Stundenlang kompilieren will?

- Konfigurationsdateien mit der Hand bearbeiten möchte/kann?

- die Hürde der Installation schafft?

----------

## sven-tek

weils niemals bei der ComputerBild beiliegen wird   :Laughing: 

----------

